# Beginner Ironman Bike Purchase



## TripleG (2 Aug 2013)

I am looking at starting full training for an ironman. In order to fit the training plan around my job I am going to be cycling to work. My company has the cycle to work scheme but I can only spend £1000.00.

I am looking for a sub £1000.00 bike which I can use for commuting and an ironman competition. 

In addition I have been on a fit calculator (http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO) and it came up with the folowing measurements: - 
*Seat tube range c-c* 55.7 - 56.2​ ​ ​*Seat tube range c-t* 57.4 - 57.9​ ​ ​*Top tube length* 56.5 - 56.9​ ​ ​*Stem Length* 11.5 - 12.1​ ​ ​*BB-Saddle Position* 81.4 - 83.4​ ​ ​*Saddle-Handlebar* 54.7 - 55.3​ ​ ​*Saddle Setback* 4.3 - 4.7​​I want to understand aluminium/carbon TT/Road etc etc.


----------



## Noodley (3 Aug 2013)

I would pretty much ignore the fit calculator if I were you.

As regards a bike, if you are looking for a time trial set up for Ironman then this would be worth a look:
http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/FBPXSTTTB/planet_x_stealth_sram_rival_time_trial_bike

Showing as out of stock at present but send them an e-mail and ask re expected delivery


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Aug 2013)

FWIW a mate of mine did the IMUK last year on one of THESE.

His was the only Viking bike in the event and got him some great publicity for his charity via Viking themselves, (don't know if this is relevant to you).

My point is you don't have to spend a lot in these matters.

TBH I would never normally recommend any bike you can buy from the likes of Amazon and Bikes2udirect etc to anyone, but the Tri Race did him proud through months of training rides and again on the day itself.

It certainly changed my perspective of the perceived idea of BSO's.

Best of luck with the training. I've watched two guys go through it again this year, and they'll be restless tonight in anticipation of tomorrows impending IMUK


----------



## TripleG (3 Aug 2013)

Fair enough I was thinking of going for a road bike as I am not sure I could commute on a TT bike


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2013)

Get a roadie and pop some TT bars on it for when doing a TT?


----------



## buggi (4 Aug 2013)

I agree

ditch the calculator and just choose your bike, the bike shop will sort the size and fit

get a road bike as you will need to train on it also and most of the ironmen competitors will have a road bike, you can fit some aero bars on to it if you want.

plenty of nice bikes around for £1000. Kuota are nice. Go for alu frame with carbon forks, rather than full carbon for that price, because the spec will be better.

you will need to add pedals to the bike. buy this on top of the £1000. if for some reason you ever default on your payments and cycle scheme take the bike back, get the pedals off it! (this is unlikely to happen anyway).


----------



## buggi (4 Aug 2013)

and go to a "local bike shop" (LBS) ie independent bike shop rather than a big chain because they will advise you better. Ask around, find out which is the best one.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Aug 2013)

TripleG - first of all, what is your triathlon experience? You say you are going to 'start training for an ironman' - I presume that this is your first one. Do you have any experience of riding a time-trail style bike? What kind of time are you realistically aiming for in the ironman?

If you are really just looking to get round, and do not have any real experience of riding a TT bike, I certainly would not bother going for a TT frame, especially if you are looking to commute on it. I ride a Planet-X Stealth for my triathlons and it is not like riding a normal road frame - it is all tight angles, very stiff and basically to get the most out of it, you have to be used to 'locking into position' and staying that way. The ironman bike leg might technically be a 'time trial' but if you new to this, you are going to ride it more like a sportive, so get a road frame with relaxed angles that fits you and will be comfortable over the distance - many companies now make bikes specifically made for sportive riding. That will also be better as a commuting bike.


----------



## The Hat (3 Aug 2015)

you can spend more than £1000 aswell, you just add the extra yourself.


----------



## Cathryn (4 Aug 2015)

My husband did Ironman Canada last year on a road bike. Many athletes had super-fancy tri-bikes but not all by any means and the Husband completed it comfortably, well as comfortably as you CAN complete an Ironman. A road bike will be fine, I'm confident.


----------

